# Sqlite DB mit Java wird auf Linuxsystem nicht gefunden



## n3wb13 (2. Okt 2019)

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe gefühlt das halbe Internet nach einer Lösung durchsucht. 
Jetzt hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.
Mein Problem: 

Ich habe ein  Programm mit Eclipse auf einem Mac geschrieben das eine Sqlite Datenbank benutzt. 
Auf allen von mir getesteten Mac Computern funktioniert das Programm. 
Jetzt will/muß ich auf einem Linusystem weiter machen.
Ich habe den aktuellen jdbc Treiber eingebunden. Und die Datenbank befindet sich im gleichen Verzeichnis. 
Starte ich das Programm wird die Datenbank nicht benutzt sondern eine Textdatei mit dem Namen der sqlit Datenbank angelegt.

Was mache ich Falsch? Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Xyz1 (2. Okt 2019)

n3wb13 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe ein Programm mit Eclipse auf einem Mac geschrieben


Wieso macht man so etwas?


----------



## n3wb13 (2. Okt 2019)

Tobias-nrw hat gesagt.:


> Wieso macht man so etwas?


Funktioniert perfekt


----------



## mrBrown (3. Okt 2019)

n3wb13 hat gesagt.:


> Starte ich das Programm wird die Datenbank nicht benutzt sondern eine Textdatei mit dem Namen der sqlit Datenbank angelegt.


Eine sqlite-Datenbank besteht doch aus genau dieser eine Datei?


----------



## n3wb13 (3. Okt 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Eine sqlite-Datenbank besteht doch aus genau dieser eine Datei?


Aber die vorhandene Datei(*.sqlite) wird nicht benutzt. Es wird eine leere Datei angelegt, und in der ist natürlich nichts drin. Also Fehlermeldung


----------



## mrBrown (3. Okt 2019)

Zeig mal den Code


----------



## n3wb13 (3. Okt 2019)

public Datenbank() {
        try {
            Class.forName("org.sqlite.JDBC");
            try {
                datenbank = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlite:Uplanung.sqlite");
            } catch (SQLException e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }


----------



## n3wb13 (3. Okt 2019)

```
public Datenbank() {
        try {
            Class.forName("org.sqlite.JDBC");
            try {
                datenbank = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:sqlite:Uplanung.sqlite");
            } catch (SQLException e) {
                // TODO Auto-generated catch block
                e.printStackTrace();
            }
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
```


----------



## looparda (3. Okt 2019)

Wie führst du das Programm aus?


----------



## n3wb13 (3. Okt 2019)

looparda hat gesagt.:


> Wie führst du das Programm aus?


In der Entwicklunsumgebung als Run. Und als Ausführbare jar Datei über die Konsole. 
Bei MacOS durch Doppelklick. Aber da funktioniert alles


----------

